# Hey! I'm new here, I have a nagging question.



## Spifflet (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello people,

I'm sort of new to trying to be comfortable with myself and others knowing I'm a furry, but that's besides the point.

My question is, do you think it's at all weird to have a fursona that's not you're actual gender? I'm not Trans IRL and I don't have plans of becoming Trans either. but I feel more comfortable having me be represented as a female. Is that odd? Any input helps.

Basically I need conformation that I'm not an absolute creep/insane person.

Thanks!

-Spiff


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 13, 2016)

Pocari Roo is a male fursona, but the IRL human behind him is female.

Don't feel bad about it, I guess...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't think it's weird :/


----------



## Spifflet (Jul 13, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Pocari Roo is a male fursona, but the IRL human behind him is female.
> 
> Don't feel bad about it, I guess...


lol that totally helps


----------



## Spifflet (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't think it's weird :/


Thanks


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jul 13, 2016)

There's things out there a lot "Weirder".
You're just being you & that's what you should be doing.


----------



## Beetblood (Jul 13, 2016)

My fursona doesn't match my gender either. I don't find it weird. c:


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 13, 2016)

Not at all, thats absolutely fine, just welcome and enjoy as much as you can


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2016)

your*

As for a Fursona not being your actual gender IRL: Who cares.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

I think, by now, everyone on here regards me as a Male.  However..I'm a female..I find it really hard to relate to a female sona.  Or character.  I actually think most females are annoying x.o Not saying they actually are, I just find it hard to get close to one.  So therefore my Sona, and online preference, is Male.  Maybe I am a trans IRL, but I'm mostly straight.  I say mostly because I am attracted to personalities, not physiques.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I think, by now, everyone on here regards me as a Male.  However..I'm a female..I find it really hard to relate to a female sona.  Or character.  I actually think most females are annoying x.o Not saying they actually are, I just find it hard to get close to one.  So therefore my Sona, and online preference, is Male.  Maybe I am a trans IRL, but I'm mostly straight.  I say mostly because I am attracted to personalities, not physiques.


You have transitioned, or are transitioning?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You have transitioned, or are transitioning?


Wut?  .-.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

@Yakamaru I mean I may be Transexual, but it's not extreme.  I like Male personas a lot better than Famle personas.  To the point that I don't like to have a Female's persona.  I don't try to make myself look Male, though.  I wear guys shirts, and don't wear makeup, but I have a girls haircut and am not ashamed of being female in body.  So I am just a Tom Girl haha but Online I still prefer to be looked at as having a Male Sona


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm confuzzled


----------



## Somnium (Jul 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I think, by now, everyone on here regards me as a Male.  However..I'm a female..I find it really hard to relate to a female sona.  Or character.  I actually think most females are annoying x.o Not saying they actually are, I just find it hard to get close to one.  So therefore my Sona, and online preference, is Male.  Maybe I am a trans IRL, but I'm mostly straight.  I say mostly because I am attracted to personalities, not physiques.



Don't worry many like tomboys, including me!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm confuzzled


What's got you confused?  The original question?  If so, He is asking if it is weird that His Fursona is a She.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't worry many like tomboys, including me!


;3 Glad to know, @Somnium


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

Nah, bunch of things confuzzled me


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

All this confusion is confusing me. 
I have a male sona and a female sona. Though they are different characters and seem to be in a relationship. They both do their own things though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Nah, bunch of things confuzzled me


No one can help relieve your confuzzlment if you no mention what you be confuzzled about


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Zipline said:


> All this confusion is confusing me.
> I have a male sona and a female sona. Though they are different characters and seem to be in a relationship. They both do their own things though.


Well, for some, a Sona is a representation of yourself (the one who created said Sona).  So, for some, they only have 1 Sona, while the rest of their characters are just OCs (Original Characters).  
So basically he is asking if it is weird that his Fursona (the one that represents himself, on a more personal level) is the opposite gender.  
Which it is not.  For something to be classified as 'weird', it would have to be uncommon.  And it isn't uncommon at all.  Very common, actually.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Wut?  .-.


Transsexual - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you're not transitioning from one gender to another you are not a transsexual.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Transsexual - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you're not transitioning from one gender to another you are not a transsexual.


Already stated that, mate.  After the 'wut' comment.  I'm more of a Tomboy.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 13, 2016)

I've had disagreements before, and have come to the conclusion that just because ones fursona is something, does not mean the human side has to be.


----------



## Spifflet (Jul 13, 2016)

I feel like I'm similar to Draven, I feel like more of a Tom Girl than anything, nothing major like a transsexual. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## FancyHatching (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Transsexual - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you're not transitioning from one gender to another you are not a transsexual.



Just to clear something up though... They just used the word "trans" which I took as "transgender" which would make perfect sense in that context.

And about the original question: I think it's perfectly fine to have a sona with a different gender. Most important thing is that you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 18, 2016)

No issue there at all :3

I would like to say the fandom is very nonjudgemental.

I think everyone would agree with me there on that.

Welcome by the way


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

So many people do it. That's not an uncommon thing to happen.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Spifflet said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm sort of new to trying to be comfortable with myself and others knowing I'm a furry, but that's besides the point.
> 
> ...



Just don't tell people you're a furry. You can thank me latre


Use whatever you want mate. As long as you're not saying "YO I'M TOTES A CHICK" when you're really a dude I see no problem. Same works vice versa



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> confuzzled











Matohusky said:


> No issue there at all :3
> 
> I would like to say the fandom is very nonjudgemental.
> 
> ...



Oh trust me. You've never really seen the fandom then my friend



DravenDonovan said:


> For something to be classified as 'weird', it would have to be uncommon.  And it isn't uncommon at all.  Very common, actually.



You sweet summer child


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 13, 2017)

Well as a girl you can do more cute things that would look out of place as a male,  but as a furry, males that do cute things seem to be encouraged.


----------



## Aces (Feb 13, 2017)

Personally, I view physical sex and gender as separate issues entirely. So, in my book, you can physically be a dude, be totally comfortable with your genitals, but represent your personality with a female avatar and be on point no problem. 

Really though, considering all the crazy unreal stuff people do with their fursonas, I think "Trying out identifying with a fictional female character" is one of the less "Weird" things you can do. I'm weirder in not having a fursona, from a statistical perspective. 

I think its really important to remember that this fandom is very much about "Do you." Which is like "Be yourself" except without the hesitation- just do it. As long as no one else's personal/emotional space is encroached upon, you're fine. 

And if you don't like your avatar, you can just change it. No regrets. Heck, I think this fandom is kinda therapeutic in that regard- putting you so far out in left field that you just _have _to let go and drop the shame.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 13, 2017)

No worries it's just like in mmorpg games or rps. There are a few who just go with the opposite gender for there person. Have a blast with it but when you make fake boobs N do more then ya I can't help you there


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Your sona is your creation, so make it however you want. It's art, and if art wasn't weird in some way or another then what point would there be in admiring it? You'd be admiring reality... and I think that's NOT point of an anthro. Point is, if you want female sona, make a female sona. Your in the right place not to be judged for such (relatively) small things, and this is coming from someone who didn't even realize he was furry. Just let the art happen


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Pocari Roo is a male fursona, but the IRL human behind him is female.
> 
> Don't feel bad about it, I guess...


I never knew that. The more you know, I guess. But to answer the original question, no, it's not weird at all. My first fursona was genderless.


----------

